# Anyone in New Jersey/NYC



## Chris1980

I am still learning   and would love to get tips and meet some people with the same passion for photography as i do. So is anyone from NJ/ NYC?


----------



## Chris1980

How about Delaware or PA


----------



## limr

I'm in the northern suburbs of NYC. Kinda busy these days but maybe in the fall we could get a group together.


----------



## Dagwood56

I'm in East Central PA - about 70 miles west of Philly.


----------



## Chris1980

That could work also..


----------



## KenC

There are a bunch of people in or around Philly


----------



## waday

I'm in South Central PA but frequently visit NYC, and somewhat less frequently, Philly.


----------



## Chris1980

waday said:


> I'm in South Central PA but frequently visit NYC, and somewhat less frequently, Philly.


That could work just let me know if your interested in meeting up


----------



## TheLibrarian

I was going to go to Coney Island for the mermaid parade this weekend but now have other plans. We could get a mob of photographers and paparazzi random people. Chase em down the street and surround their car. I'm north of the city.


----------



## tpuma

NYC here.


----------



## Chris1980

NYC thats like 30-40 mins from me i work up there all the time..


----------



## tpuma

Cool beans if you're ever near the city let me know we can wander and shoot the city. One of my favorite things to do.


----------



## Sooc Shots

I see this thread is kinda old but if you guys are still around I'm in NYC too.  

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## tpuma

Hey man, yep still around lol. Where about in the city are you?


----------



## Sooc Shots

Awesome, I'm over in Rego Park Queens.  

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## tpuma

Cool beans. PM if you need any info.


----------

